# Rigby - 11 Years Young



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Jenna, he's beautiful and what gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Rigby, you're so handsome! Your Mom needs to put more pictures of you on here!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

He's gorgeous Jenna! It's good to see pictures of your boys


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's looking great for his age!!.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's beautiful. He has such a regal look.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pictures - love the one w/ the surf behind him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rigby is looking great too! Super to hear that he is still feeling great.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We have really missed seeing pictures of Handsome Rigby. We need some more pictures of your furgang. He looks really good and like a youngin.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rigby is so sleek and beautiful.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, he still looks good!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He is sooooooooooooo good lookin'!!!! Still as sleek and handsome as they come!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful, time flies with them. He doesn't look 11, has he slowed down any?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Rigby is a very handsome and fit looking 11 year old!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Rigby is gorgeous! Terrific pictures. I love the one of all the dogs running through the surf.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's always been very lazy- he's literally slept 12 or 14 hours straight through since he was an 8 week old puppy! So it's hard to say!  But he's still able to lure course without a hitch, and he runs and plays at the park same as always.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

And he can still outrun those slow goldens!! Very regal boy.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*LOOOVE RIGBY !!!* :heartbeat


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

There's that handsome boy 

Love seeing pics of the boys!!!


----------

